# Replacing trailer tongue....is this ok?



## caylorray

My trailer tongue has a few real bad rust spots and I need to replace it. I have a Magic Tilt rated at 3300lbs. The current tongue size is 3x3 and 3/8" (.185") thickness.

I cannot find an exact replacement. The closest I've found is 3x3 with .120" thickness. 
http://trailerpartsdepot.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=1805.036&eq=&Tp=

Would I still be safe using this as a replacement?


----------



## sealark

I've got a piece of 3" X 3" X.250 Thick 5052 marine Aluminum 10 feet long That would work for a tongue on a trailer. It's left over from a 20' piece I used on another trailer. $100.00 If interested give me a call.:thumbup:
Ron 850-712-2603


----------



## metal11

that's a good deal there


----------



## SLICK75

Have you tried local trailer manufacturers? They generally have connections to better suppliers. Are you welding it in place or bolting it? Whats the average weight you haul on the trailer? 
If youre close to maxing the weight rating I would definitely get it to a welding shop rather than bolt it. Its your butt if bolts come loose or the tongue fails and you lose the trailer. I saw a guy in Niceville a few years back get onto some deep $(&%%^ when he lost his trailer full of cinder blocks on College Blvd and take out a car going the opposite direction because hed overloaded the trailer. At least by taking it to a welder to fix it, if it comes loose you can sue him after you get out of court.


----------



## caylorray

Taking sealark's offer. Works out MUCH better for me and my trailer


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

caylorray said:


> Taking sealark's offer. Works out MUCH better for me and my trailer


I will say it anyways, .185 is closer to 3/16" or half of that 3/8" you mention.

0.185 is most likely 7ga steel with the .005 being the galvanized coating.

Does anyone out there have any 3" x 5" steel tube??? two feet or more?


----------



## caylorray

johnsonbeachbum said:


> I will say it anyways, .185 is closer to 3/16" or half of that 3/8" you mention.
> 
> 0.185 is most likely 7ga steel with the .005 being the galvanized coating.
> 
> Does anyone out there have any 3" x 5" steel tube??? two feet or more?


Yeah that was a typo, but thanks though


----------



## X-Shark

Pt# 7022 it says "Call".
http://www.championtrailers.com/CORROSION_RESISTANT_METALS.htm#gal_box_tube


----------



## sealark

X-Shark said:


> Pt# 7022 it says "Call".
> http://www.championtrailers.com/CORROSION_RESISTANT_METALS.htm#gal_box_tube


I would say $$ wise my deal is the best one....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## X-Shark

Sure, but that alum is not as strong as the steel....and most alum trailers have a steel tounge in them.


----------



## sealark

X-shark I think you are wrong, Because the aluminum is thicker than the normal steel tongues. And the 5052 is also stronger than regular Aluminum. I have seen many tongues with Aluminum on the high dollar trailers. The cost is the real reason many trailers have Steel plus Aluminum will not deteriorate in a lifetime of the trailer.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## X-Shark

> And the 5052 is also stronger than regular Aluminum.


Just a FYI.

5052 as well as 5058 is usually used as a Marine grade. 

6061- T6 is stronger and used as "Aircraft Grade".


----------

